

Ask HN: How do you reach women 18-25? - anon87

We're currently building apps that might be interesting for this demographic group. What (online) locations would you recommend us to go and promote to that age group?<p>Facebook? Ads or posting links in Groups?
MySpace? How/Where?
Boards? Which ones?
Social News Sites? - Which ones?
Blogs?
Other Ideas?
======
asnyder
If you're serious about targeting this demographic then Hacker News might not
be the best place to get your answer. If you're spending significant amount of
time and resources in this demographic you should already know this
information about them. If you don't know where they go for information, or
what sites would be good promoting partners, how can you be sure that your
application is interesting to this demographic?

If however, your application has a different target demographic and you simply
wish to test the waters with this group then sites such as TMZ (and other
gossip related rags) is your best bet, IMHO.

------
CoreyLoose
Just got the opinion of a real live 21 year old woman on this topic. She uses
Facebook on a daily basis and is tech savvy enough to use Gmail filters
intelligently and download torrents.

Here is the rundown of what she said: -Doesn't read online news/blogs -Clicked
5 or so Facebook adds lifetime -Watches a copious amount of online TV (Hulu
etc.) -When looking for new services online she googles what she is looking
for (budget manager, etc.)

If I was going to go about a marketing plan based just on this anecdotal
evidence I'd say SEO is quite important, and perhaps getting some adds during
online videos (how expensive is this?) would be good because she seemed very
adverse to clicking on anything she didn't go looking for in the first place.

------
gstar
That's a very broad demographic - Can you slice finer? The responses you have
already are spot on, but they apply to a lot of other demographics too.

If your app has a very broad market there's no point going after every
18-25/female because you can't afford to advertise to the whole demographic
without some really really REALLY serious money. You'll need to "pierce the
zeitgeist" with something that captures imaginations to get the word out.

Pierce the zeitgeist? I do sound like a wanker, but you would probably need to
step up from typical "viral" marketing techniques. Don't go herding sheep with
LEDs, step it up. How? No idea!

------
Jem
Technically literate or not? If yes, I can give you some links to some areas
where you could address these sorts of people directly and get some ideas from
the horse's mouth, so to speak.

------
srn
The general class of women 18-25 or tech savvy 18-25? And of what interest
group? You give far too few details for anyone to be able to help you.

